# "Prehospital Emergency Care" Textbook (Mistovich, Hafen, Karren)



## Wiggle (Dec 22, 2011)

Hi all,

For my EMT course which starts early Jan 2012, I was instructed to purchase a book called "Prehopsital Emergency Care", 9th edition (by Mistovich, Hafen and Karren). 

My friend who did the course several years ago gave me the 7th edition (along with the workbook). 

For those of you who might have experience with this, is it necessary that I purchase the 9th edition? The EMT course suggests it, however, I read reviews that the latest edition is poorly revised and full of grammatical (and other) errors. 

Please share any thoughts,
Wiggles


----------



## Wiggle (Dec 24, 2011)

Anyone? =)


----------



## Handsome Robb (Dec 24, 2011)

When was the 7th edition published.

Around the places I went to school it wouldn't fly. They assigned a text, they want you to use that text. It sucks but there's not much you can do about it. If money truly is that short go talk to your instructor mano y mano. 

Super shiesty but why not sell the book your buddy gave you and use that cash to buy the required book? h34r:


----------



## medichopeful (Dec 24, 2011)

Wiggle said:


> Hi all,
> 
> For my EMT course which starts early Jan 2012, I was instructed to purchase a book called "Prehopsital Emergency Care", 9th edition (by Mistovich, Hafen and Karren).
> 
> ...



I'd get the updated book.  Things change in medicine, and you don't want to learn something that's out of date!


----------



## Medic Tim (Dec 24, 2011)

if it was 1 edition behind you probably could get away with it but with being 2 behind I would def get the new book.


----------



## unitedterra (Dec 24, 2011)

Holy crap, I took my Basic class in fall 2010 and I was required to get the 4th edition. If it changes that rapidly I would get the new one just to be sure you're setting yourself up for success.


----------



## Wiggle (Dec 24, 2011)

The 7th edition is from 2003. The 8th from 2007. 

Thanks for the feedback everyone, I'll order the new edition!



unitedterra said:


> Holy crap, I took my Basic class in fall 2010 and I was required to get the 4th edition. If it changes that rapidly I would get the new one just to be sure you're setting yourself up for success.



Are you sure it's the same book? I think there are several with similar names and they may be easy to confuse.


----------



## tacitblue (Dec 24, 2011)

No, you won't be able to use the 7th edition. The curriculum for EMT training has changed very recently and you will need a textbook based on the new education standards to be prepared for the certification exam (National Registry). If you would like to view the differences yourself, you can go to nasemso.org.


----------



## Wiggle (Dec 24, 2011)

NVRob said:


> Super shiesty but why not sell the book your buddy gave you and use that cash to buy the required book? h34r:



It wouldn't fetch much. I saw the 8th edition on local craigslist for $15. But either way, couldn't do that to my bud


----------



## Wiggle (Dec 24, 2011)

tacitblue said:


> No, you won't be able to use the 7th edition. The curriculum for EMT training has changed very recently and you will need a textbook based on the new education standards to be prepared for the certification exam (National Registry). If you would like to view the differences yourself, you can go to nasemso.org.



Thanks for that info. I've been reading the 7th edition to "prepare" myself, and even though it may be outdated, it's all I've got for now.

Before I go to bed, I'll put an amazon order for the 9th edition. 

Again, thanks all of you guys for the fantastic responses! Much love!


----------



## unitedterra (Dec 24, 2011)

Wiggle said:


> Are you sure it's the same book? I think there are several with similar names and they may be easy to confuse.



Oops, yep I have the Mosby 4th edition, I missed that you listed the authors. Geez, I thought I was way behind, haha.


----------



## ordinarykathy (Dec 25, 2011)

This is the book I am currently using for my class, and though the new edition has a couple typos, I personally don't think they are major.


----------



## untico (Dec 25, 2011)

I just finished using that book in my class however as of jan 2012 our instructor told us  that one is going out the window and they will be using a new one 'cause the curriculum changed...  and yes the book has a lot of errors and sometimes the slides for instructor presentation do not match the book and the online testing/practicing area is full of errors..

same question twice with 2 different answers and questions that sometimes don't add up...

also it cost me 150 to get it in sep 2011 brand new with workbook


----------



## ordinarykathy (Dec 25, 2011)

Ah, I forgot about the online material that comes with the book.  It is awful!! Not only are there numerous distracting typos, but the online quizzes will have answers that are plain wrong.


----------



## Melmd (Dec 27, 2011)

I have the 9th edition too... Haven't tried the online access though!


----------



## untico (Dec 27, 2011)

if you buy the book secondhand and want the internet user access they charge quite a bit of money and for the amount of errors and what that can lead to I don't think is really worth it.


----------



## eclectic (Jan 23, 2013)

Hi, 

This is my first post and I apologize if its against forum rules to resurrect old threads, but my situation is very similar to this thread.

I bought a used copy of the 8th edition of Prehospital Emergency Care from half.com for under 5 dollars.

I'm aware it's not updated with the 2010 AHA Guidelines, but I was wondering if I could use online resources to supplement the 8th edition.
It looks like I can't post links right now but for example there's a youtube video that summarizes the 2010 AHA guidelines and more information at cardiacscience.com.

I'm hoping it's okay to use the 8th edition with the 2010 guidelines "in mind" instead of shelling out more money for the 9th edition (and from what I've read so far in this thread, it has typos/errors/etc.)

Thanks everyone, and I'm glad to have found a forum such as this one.


----------



## Veneficus (Jan 23, 2013)

eclectic said:


> Hi,
> 
> This is my first post and I apologize if its against forum rules to resurrect old threads, but my situation is very similar to this thread.
> 
> ...



There is more to the curriculum changes than the AHA guidlines, as one example off the top of my head, Acide/base balance is now part of the EMT basic curriculum. It is definately not in the older books.


----------



## eclectic (Jan 23, 2013)

> There is more to the curriculum changes than the AHA guidlines, as one example off the top of my head, Acide/base balance is now part of the EMT basic curriculum. It is definately not in the older books.


I see, I guess it can't be helped then.

Thanks.


----------



## leoemt (Jan 23, 2013)

Do NOT use their website. The website is full of errors and when confronted with the errors they refused to fix them. Horrible web site. Good text book though.


----------



## silver (Jan 23, 2013)

Veneficus said:


> There is more to the curriculum changes than the AHA guidlines, as one example off the top of my head, Acide/base balance is now part of the EMT basic curriculum. It is definately not in the older books.


Acid/base balance? How do you teach that if you need to know no chemistry to be an EMT?


----------



## Veneficus (Jan 24, 2013)

silver said:


> Acid/base balance? How do you teach that if you need to know no chemistry to be an EMT?



The same way you teach paramedic class when the person doesn't know A&P or chemistry.

Bullet points. 

Lots of disconnected bullet points.


----------



## Christopher (Jan 24, 2013)

Veneficus said:


> The same way you teach paramedic class when the person doesn't know A&P or chemistry.
> 
> Bullet points.
> 
> Lots of disconnected bullet points.



When the two arrows go up...

When the two arrows go down...

When the arrows go the opposite ways you give up.


----------



## silver (Jan 24, 2013)

Veneficus said:


> The same way you teach paramedic class when the person doesn't know A&P or chemistry.
> 
> Bullet points.
> 
> Lots of disconnected bullet points.



Well I guess teaching doesn't always mean educating.


----------

